# Food for the Sole



## Victor Smith (Jul 1, 2012)

Black Belt Kicking techniques

http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.com/2012/07/black-belt-kicking-exercises.html


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 1, 2012)

Victor, a question for you:




> Attacker Right Foot forward Right Punch
> 
> 1. Step left outside of their attack
> 
> 2. Sweep the left foot forward cutting their leg out



Do you not mean the defender (me) steps to my right, rather then my left?  If I step to my left, I'm stepping to the attacker's right.  I am a mere student, but that seems an unusual way to slip a punch.  Stepping to my right and towards the attacker at about a 45 degree angle would also seem to give me the ability to perform step 2, sweep their right leg with my left.  Am I missing something here?

Of course, although this is a kicking exercise for the 'sole' (I see what you did there, hehehe), if I do manage to slip the punch to the attacker's inside, I'm going to naihanchi punch them into next week; just sayin'...

EDIT:

Oh, also, perhaps a typo...



> Attacker Right Foot forward Right Punch
> 
> 1. Right roundhouse xxxx to left their side
> 
> ...



:bangahead:


----------



## Victor Smith (Jul 1, 2012)

Bill,

Primarily these are notes for my students I'm sharing.

This is an exterior line of defense were they step to the left and then use their left foot to sweep in cutting out the attackers leg.

Hope this helps,


----------

